# ¡Polanco-Lomas!, Mexico City



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This is one of the CBD of Mexico City. Polanco is the first part of the district. Is mostly comercial with lots of 5-star hotels and cheif offices. Also it has a great luxury boutiques an restaurants all over the district. Mostly at the Mazaryk Avenue and Antara Polanco Shopping Center. One of the most exensive apartements are located at Polanco. Prices go between 500,000 to 5,000,000 dollars. It also have very important headquarters of the city. 
The view of the skyline.









Hotels. Here there are tha W hotel, The Nikko, The Marriot, The Presidente Intercontinental, etc.








































































The residential zone of Polanco. One of the most expensive ones of the city.




























Hope you like this fotos. Later I will show the other part Lomas district.


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Great pics, Mexico City has some very interesting buildings


----------



## njsccn (May 29, 2006)

good pics.


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

what a great pics!!!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice district. Great shots. kay:


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Polanco, a very unique neighbourhood in Mexico!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

looks great have any pics on Antara Polanco I heard it looks very cool and it is very chik with many world renowned stores


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Now some photos of Lomas District. Lomas is one of the wealthiest neighborhoods of Mexico City is just at the other side of the Periferico highway from Polanco. Although the district is mainly residential. It has lot of office skyscrapers and in the last two years it began to have a boom of high-wealth contemporary lofts in the district. The district is almost full of mansions from some of the wealthiest families of the city. An as you are going to see at the pics it has a lot of trees.

This is the entrance to the office zone.









This is the Met Life Tower.(One of the 4 offices they have in the city)









Scotianbank Headquarters.









Hear is the main corridor of offices.































































View of the Mansions of the city. At the back the offices.


----------



## dan mex (Aug 3, 2006)

mexico city it's great, I love this big city


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks great. Great city. Thanks for the pics dude. 

-koolkid


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOw this district looks great.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Some pics from Presidente Mazaryk Street. Full with exclusive boutiques.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I think Polanco its one of the favourite tourist spots in Mexico city everyone loves it


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful city..


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

POLANCO AND LOMAS FROM THE AIR!!!!!

http://www.flightlevel350.com/Aircraft_Boeing_747-400-Airline_Lufthansa_Aviation_Video-7608.html


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Have any more pics of Masaryk Avenue?


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Yoryi said:


> Have any more pics of Masaryk Avenue?


Sorry Yoryi but this are the only pics I can found of Mazaryk.


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

i love my city


----------



## Richard A. Diaz (Oct 18, 2007)

*LaMartine Avenue*

Great pics of Polanco. I grew up at 714 LaMartine in Chapultepec Polanco. This district is beautiful and sentimental to me. Does anyone have pics of ex-president Miguel Aleman's property?


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

I LOVE MEXICO!!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

it is so hard to get a good skyline shot of mexico city.


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, Mexico city!!!! is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pics.


----------

